# Dwarf Water Onion - Zephyranthes candida



## christian_cowgirlGSR (Jun 20, 2011)

Has anyone had a "dwarf water onion" (a.k.a. Zephyranthes candida)? Will it survive long-term in an aquarium? 

I see that it is being sold by quite a few reputable places as an aquarium plant, but I have also found several places online that say it is strictly a terrarium plant and won't grow in an aquarium. Which is it? I really like the looks of the plant, but I don't want to spend the money on it if it's just going to die. 

If it can be grown in an aquarium long-term, what kind of lighting does it need to survive? Will it survive in low light?

Any information would be helpful here!


----------



## firescaper (Feb 28, 2011)

It does much better as a terrarium plant but it does survive in a tank. In a low light tank it grows very slowly, with leaves becoming quite thin.


----------



## christian_cowgirlGSR (Jun 20, 2011)

Thank you for the response! I guess I'll wait on the dwarf water onion until I can upgrade my lighting.


----------

